# SD- HD FHD TV problem



## Ashish1@1 (Dec 25, 2013)

I just bought a Toshiba FHD PT200 
And everything has gone hay wire since  
The SD content looks bad 
and I dont want tata sky HD as it takes a premium for HD access 
My questions
1. Give some settings to watch SD content properly 
2. Give some DTH operator with attractive HD offers 
    Ideally i dont want to spend more than 600 Rs


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 25, 2013)

Ashish1@1 said:


> I just bought a Toshiba FHD PT200
> And everything has gone hay wire since
> The SD content looks bad
> and I dont want tata sky HD as it takes a premium for HD access
> ...


1. I dont think it would help a lot, it might help with the colors, but the quality will be pretty much the same
2.i use tata sky hd, it has an HD fee but its worth it, excellent support and had no problem till now. i get ~400 rs/pm including the hd fee+2-3 additional packs.But ive never used any other operators, so cant tell about them.

and by bad(sd) do you mean the quality or something else?


----------



## Minion (Dec 25, 2013)

Ashish1@1 said:


> I just bought a Toshiba FHD PT200
> And everything has gone hay wire since
> The SD content looks bad
> and I dont want tata sky HD as it takes a premium for HD access
> ...



There is two things you can do
1)Decrease sharpness to zero.
2)look if you are receiving interference or cable is faulty.

If you want to enjoy HD then videocon DTH provide HD at 380 per month.


----------



## baiju (Dec 25, 2013)

I am using Videocon HD, at present it has around 22 'Asli' HD channels. The monthly rate is around RS.175/- only. Add another 175 for SD channels.


----------



## Ashish1@1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks 
I was checking VideoCon D2H 
I wanted platinum South pack 340 Rs 
So any idea what my total will be ? 
With HD pack 
Is it included or should i add 175 to it


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 3, 2014)

airtel hd.
very good interface.
good hd channels
TRUE 5.1 OPTICAL OUT (IT WORKS AND TRUE NOT FAKE)


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 4, 2014)

@OP: When you buy a big TV (32" is not big nowadays) the first thing anyone will notice how crap the SD feeds look. Now not all SD channels are same, just see BBC and CNN and Star Plus, you will see they have pretty decent picture quality. But most of them looks sh!t. That's why I don't recommend big sized televisions, especially when it's used for tv viewing. It's a trend nowadays to suggest a huge tv, following western countries, but no one thinks that how less HD channels we have in comparison with them.
Also, if you really want good picture quality I can only vouch for AirTel (user myself) and Tata Sky. Just go to a store where they have all the DTH connections, and take your pick. Videocon is the cheapest, and their PQ was the worst I saw in comparison with ADTV, TS and Dish. No offense to the users but their HD feed was nowhere near of TS or ADTV's! Price wise ADTV is best imo, if price doesn't matter Tata Sky.
Also remember about the viewing distance. On a 32" TV SD contents should be watched from a distance of 8/9 feet. More closer you sit SD will look even more disgusting. On my 42" Bravia I simply don't watch any SD contents unless I am forced to when some football matches are not broadcasted in HD.


----------

